# Onboard Diagnostic computer system



## teesquared05 (Oct 8, 2005)

I recently got my brother's 2000 Altima GXE and he never mentioned to me about a problem he had when he went for his emissions test. From the report he got from the mechanic said that we they were attempting to perform an Onboard Diagnostic test, there was No signal coming from the Onboard Diagnostic computer system.

What I would like to know is...will this affect other areas of the car or just the emissions testing? Do I need to have anything replace? Also, how much would this cost at a dealership and is this something I can do myself? Any help or recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

that doesnt make sense...if the computer wasnt sending a signal, then the car wouldn't work. How did he take the car to the ETF if the computer wasnt sending a signal?


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Ya like Drunkhorse said it doesn't make sense - unless the ODBII connector is bad maybe.


----------



## teesquared05 (Oct 8, 2005)

gfriedman said:


> Ya like Drunkhorse said it doesn't make sense - unless the ODBII connector is bad maybe.



I'm not too sure. This is what i read from the report. It just said that when they were performing the emission test that there was no signal and that this needs to be repair before next inspection. 

The car starts and runs fine and everything. Do you guys think I should take it in to have it checked out? Any other suggestions.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

teesquared05 said:


> I'm not too sure. This is what i read from the report. It just said that when they were performing the emission test that there was no signal and that this needs to be repair before next inspection.
> 
> The car starts and runs fine and everything. Do you guys think I should take it in to have it checked out? Any other suggestions.


Take it to autozone they will check it out for free


----------



## Candidsoul (Feb 14, 2007)

*Just wonderin*



teesquared05 said:


> I recently got my brother's 2000 Altima GXE and he never mentioned to me about a problem he had when he went for his emissions test. From the report he got from the mechanic said that we they were attempting to perform an Onboard Diagnostic test, there was No signal coming from the Onboard Diagnostic computer system.
> 
> What I would like to know is...will this affect other areas of the car or just the emissions testing? Do I need to have anything replace? Also, how much would this cost at a dealership and is this something I can do myself? Any help or recommendations would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Did you ever find the problem to your dilemma


----------

